# Rebirth of a Legend



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Santa came twice to my house, and his name is Gary. 
I make no secret of the fact that my preference in slingshots runs to naturals and vintage forks, I find that the simple beauty of these forks holds a far greater allure than any high tech material or design. These iconic slingshots hold a place free from technological advancement, a place of childish joy, where things are allowed simply to be fun. No need to knock down walls, or shatter ballistic armour. A wooden fork, some rubber and a scrap of leather, a keen eye and a hand full of marbles were all that was required....Well today I received one of those iconic shooters from Gary "Flatband" Miller. His take on the classic Wham O Sportsman, The NSA Slingshot. 
There is little that can be said about the quality of Gary's work, exceptional being one term that applies. Made of multiplex recycled from a bedframe, one of Gary's first from this material I believe. I wish I had a camera that would do justice to the finish on this frame, but alas I must make do with my cell...I didn't make it to the mailbox until nearly dark so I was not able to do any shooting with it, other than take afew shots at a half seen pizza box some 20 yards from my back door, only to hear the pleasant thunk as the marbles struck home....
Thank you Gary this is a gift I truely treasure a classic in every sence of the word.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Got to love flatbands slings, I have a Blue Skeen model he made for me in Cocobola, the finish is like glass. Tough to do with Coco. Great shooter as well.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Harp, Merry Christmas Bud! Glad you like it! The first one to own a genuine bed frame slingshot! COOL! ( and thanks very much for the kind words!) Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

No thank you Gary, I'm happy as a hog in.....well you know what...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

if I'm not mistaken this is the before picture..


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

that is cool. Are those latex bands?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes they are, Flatband knows I have shoulder problems so he set me up with some light/med pull bands. I have his gum rubber sets on my Victor20 and original Wham O and it can be a bit stiff for me at times.... I think it was .030" but Gary could let you know for sure...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

as a side note after doing a little more shooting today, I found that the bands Gary put on have a excedingly smooth easy draw, but are quite fast and pack a respectable punch at 10yrds while shooting marbles. While I doubt that they would be a good choice for hunting they make great target bands...thanks again Gary, having a blast with this.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Santa came twice to my house, and his name is Gary.
> I make no secret of the fact that my preference in slingshots runs to naturals and vintage forks, I find that the simple beauty of these forks holds a far greater allure than any high tech material or design. These iconic slingshots hold a place free from technological advancement, a place of childish joy, where things are allowed simply to be fun. No need to knock down walls, or shatter ballistic armour. A wooden fork, some rubber and a scrap of leather, a keen eye and a hand full of marbles were all that was required....Well today I received one of those iconic shooters from Gary "Flatband" Miller. His take on the classic Wham O Sportsman, The NSA Slingshot.
> There is little that can be said about the quality of Gary's work, exceptional being one term that applies. Made of multiplex recycled from a bedframe, one of Gary's first from this material I believe. I wish I had a camera that would do justice to the finish on this frame, but alas I must make do with my cell...I didn't make it to the mailbox until nearly dark so I was not able to do any shooting with it, other than take afew shots at a half seen pizza box some 20 yards from my back door, only to hear the pleasant thunk as the marbles struck home....
> Thank you Gary this is a gift I truely treasure a classic in every sence of the word.


I bought one of the NSA Commemoratives on eBay. Mine has a plainer finish than yours, but it feels great and I am sure is a great shooter, but since it is numbered #1, I'm going to hang it on the wall. I also acquired one of Gary's Ergos in a trade and it is a great shooter and has the fantastic glass-like finish. I highly recommend his work.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

If I had #1 I'ld probably hold onto it too. Gary's the best, great guy and makes a heck of a slingshot. I think everyone who loves slingshots should have one of these, they are a hoot. Just plain fun....


----------

